# Rolladensteuerung mit SPS, aber mit welcher?



## jscs (28 September 2016)

Hallo,

ich planen für unser EFH eine Rolladensteuerung mit SPS. 
Vorgesehen ist das für jeden Rolladen ein Taster zur manuellen Steuerung, insgesamt werden es 11 Rolläden werden. 

Bisher habe ich mir nur eine Siemens Logo8 angesehen mit der das wohl machbar wäre (hab vor 20 Jahren mal SPS programmiert, war damals noch eine S5, deswegen der erste Blick nach Siemens).

Geplant wäre noch Zentralfunktionen, sowie zeitgesteuertes (oder auch sonnenstandsabhängiges) hoch und herunterfahren der Rolläden.

Was gäbe es denn noch für bezahlbare Möglichkeiten dass mit einer SPS umzusetzen? Ich bin da nicht Markengebunden.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 September 2016)

Wenn du Bock auf Siemens hast, hier verkauft grad ein User IM151-8 PN-CPU´s für kleines Geld. Da könntest du dann Relaisbaugruppen aus der Bucht stecken: 
http://www.ebay.de/itm/Siemens-Sima...571869?hash=item2ef4eb871d:g:FwgAAOSwYIxX2-K- 
Noch ein paar digitale Eingänge für die Taster und fertig. Wenn du Spaß daran hast steckst du die CPU in dein Heimnetzwerk und machst dir noch eine kleine Visu auf dein Smartphone, z.B. HMI-Droid http://www.idea-teknik.com/en/hmi_droid.html . Oder Wago, oder Thinget, oder was anderes.


----------



## jscs (28 September 2016)

Hab mich jetzt noch mal etwas eingelesen.
Einige scheinen ja die WAGO 750er sehr zu empfehlen.
Was haben die denn einer Lösung mit einer Logo8 voraus?
Gibt es "preiswerte" Starterkits dafür? Weil >500€ nur für die Software ist mir schon etwas zu teuer ...


----------



## GLT (28 September 2016)

Die Logo ist schnell am Ende ihrer Möglichkeiten (im Vergleich zu einer Wago 750)

Wago-Starterkit enthält Software UND eine SPS - was wäre da für dich noch günstiger?


----------



## jscs (28 September 2016)

Hab mich falsch ausgedrückt. 
Ich hatte bisher nur die Einzelkomponenten gefunden. Und dann ist es mir zu teuer.

Da ich mich bei WAGO nicht auskenne wäre die Frage welche Starterkits es gibt und welches sinnvoll ist.
Wie leistungsfähig sind denn die WAGO Komponenten. Das die LOGO nicht besonders viel kann hatte ich ja auch schon (leidlich) bemerkt.


----------



## Larry Laffer (28 September 2016)

Wenn du dich mit Wago nicht auskennst und seit 20 Jahren nichts mehr mit SPS zu tun hattest bin ich mir nicht so sicher, ob du da den richtigen Weg gehst ...
Du solltest aus meiner Sicht auf so viel Fundament (also bekanntes Wissen) wie möglich aufsetzen ...

Gruß
Larry

Nachsatz :
Das, was du da vorhast, geht übrigens alles auch mit Hardware. Falls das für dich ein Thema ist dann schau dir doch mal die Eltako-Komponenten, die es dazu so gibt, mal an ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 September 2016)

Hallo Jürgen,


jscs schrieb:


> Weil >500€ nur für die Software ist mir schon etwas zu teuer ...


dann schwenk doch auf Beckhoff um, da kostet die Entwicklungsumgebung nichts.
Starterkits von WAGO gibt es natürlich auch. Für die 750-881 kostet es laut Liste 449,-€ (Vermutlich netto). Ein Starterkit für die 750-8100 das e!Cockpit enthält gibt es wohl auch, allerdings habe ich dies nur bei WAGO Schweiz gefunden.

Link zum Datenblatt 750-881

Gruß

Oliver


----------



## GLT (28 September 2016)

Die Kits sind doch bei Wago beschrieben - klickerklacker

Falls Du mit KNX arbeiten möchtest, den KNX-Kit, ansonsten einen Ethernet-Kit.
Falls Ethernet dann den mit der 880 u. wenn es absolut ums Geld geht, den 881er.

Definiere "leistungsfähig" - in deinem Häuschen geht normalerweise der SPS nicht die Puste aus.


BTW - von Beckhoff würd ich die Finger lassen - z.B. kosten die Bibliotheken bei Beckhoff Geld (bei Wago nicht)


----------



## KingHelmer (28 September 2016)

Ich denke, dass du dich mit etwas grundlegendem Verständnis sehr schnell einarbeiten kannst in das Thema.
Du hast ja auch nicht direkt vor das komplizierteste Programm zu schreiben.

Also ich würde dir WENN DU SOWIESO SCHON neu lernen musst, direkt auf den PFC100 also den 750-8100 zu gehen im Startertkit liegt der bei ca. 800€ mit der Software E!cockpit dabei.
Allerdings, wie auch schon Olli geschrieben hat, finde ich das Starterkit nur bei WAGO Schweiz.

Gibt auch haufenweise Tutorials und Manuals online für alle Controller, egal ob Siemens, Wago, Beckhoff usw.
Gibt auch gute Bücher zum Programmieren nach Norm.

Auf die Logo würde ich nicht gehen, da du hier schnell an die Hard- und Softwaregrenze kommst und das nicht wirklich zukunftssicher sein wird, sobald du dein System erweitern willst.

Gruß, 
Flo


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 September 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> BTW - von Beckhoff würd ich die Finger lassen - z.B. kosten die Bibliotheken bei Beckhoff Geld (bei Wago nicht)


Welche Bibliotheken meinst Du denn? Oder verwechselst Du das mit Funktionen zu denen dann durchaus auch Bibliotheken dazugehören. Manche Dinge (z.B. Motion) kosten extra, dass stimmt wohl, allerdings muss man immer durchrechnen, was einen mehr kostet.


----------



## jscs (28 September 2016)

Danke, jetzt kommen wir der Sache näher ... 
Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Unterschied 880<->881 der Speicherkartenslot sowie der Datenspeicher ist (1024/512kb)?
Ich hatte mal vor gut 10 Jahren mit einer WAGO ein Häuschen eines Bekannten programmiert. Ist aber schon so lange her, dass es fast nicht mehr wahr ist ...


----------



## Lars Weiß (28 September 2016)

Rasberry Pi mit Codesys, günstiger geht es nicht.


----------



## GLT (28 September 2016)

jscs schrieb:


> Sehe ich das richtig, dass der Unterschied 880<->881 der Speicherkartenslot sowie der Datenspeicher ist (1024/512kb)? ...


Die 880er ist die neuere u. die Hauptmerkmale hast Du ja erkannt - wegen den 50 Euro im Starterpaket würd ich nicht rummachen.

Flo brachte ja auch die PFC ins Rennen - sind aber für reine Hausautomation m.E. etwas overdressed - die HTML-Visu ist hingegen schon ein Grund für.

Man kann aber auch einen RPi mit reinnehmen, der die Visu-Aufgaben erschlägt u. sich die Visu-Vorteile günstig reinholen.


----------



## jscs (29 September 2016)

Was hat denn die PFC für wesentliche Vorteile? Ist sie soviel besser in der Visu?
Gibt es von deren Programmiersoftware auch eine Demoversion?


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 September 2016)

Mal abgesehen von dem üblichen "schneller, höher, weiter" wird die PFC mit e!Cockpit programmiert das auf Codesys V3 basiert. Das ermöglicht im gewissen Rahmen eine objektorientierte Programmierung und die Visu wurde erweitert, optisch sieht das Ganze auch etwas anders aus und die Hardwarekonfiguration findet jetzt direkt in der Entwicklungsumgebung statt. Eine Demoversion habe ich auf Anhieb nicht gefunden, es gibt jedoch das erwähnte Starterkit.


----------



## jscs (29 September 2016)

Eine Demo scheint es hier zu geben: http://www.wago.de/produkte/neuheiten/uebersicht/registrierungsformular.jsp

Probiere ich mal aus ...


----------



## oliver.tonn (29 September 2016)

jscs schrieb:


> Probiere ich mal aus ...


Falls dem tatsächlich so ist gibt doch bitte kurz Rückmeldung. Ich wollte mir das Ganze auch mal unverbindlich ansehen. Vielleicht erhält mein Testrack neben der Siemens und Beckhoff dann auch noch eine WAGO CPU.


----------



## jscs (29 September 2016)

Heruntergeladen
Installiert
laaaaaange gewartet (installiert der da ein neues Betriebssystem ...?)
Gestartet ... 
Jaaa, ich will die Eval laufen lassen
Geht ... 
Muss mich jetzt mal einlesen ...

Edit: Hat jemand dazu ein brauchbares Tutorial? In der "normalen" Doku steht ja mal gar nichts, wie man dort Programmiert ... Klicken sie hier, klicken sie da ... ist aber nicht da ... ?!?!?


----------



## TobiasP (29 September 2016)

Ich kann dir ein ganz anderes System empfehlen.
Eltako mit dem Baustein FSB14 den gibt es dann auch noch einmal per Funk falls du nur mit einem Taster die ansteuern möchtest und nichts groß zentral an Leitungen haben möchtest.
So würdest du dir die Leitungen sparen.


----------



## TobiasP (29 September 2016)

TobiasP schrieb:


> Ich kann dir ein ganz anderes System empfehlen.
> Eltako mit dem Baustein FSB14 den gibt es dann auch noch einmal per Funk falls du nur mit einem Taster die ansteuern möchtest und nichts groß zentral an Leitungen haben möchtest.
> So würdest du dir die Leitungen sparen.



Und das System ist im Verhältnis zu Siemens und Wago auch noch günstiger.


----------



## jscs (29 September 2016)

Danke für den Tipp.
Zentral und auch per Sonnenstand zum Abschatten ist schon geplant und Funk mag ich nicht so besonders. Klassisch mit Leitungen ist schon eher meins. Evtl. ist später auch mehr geplant, deswegen wollte ich bei der SPS Lösung bleiben.


----------



## GLT (2 Oktober 2016)

TobiasP schrieb:


> Und das System ist im Verhältnis zu Siemens und Wago auch noch günstiger.



Muss es auch - kann es ohnehin nur einen geringen Bruchteil der anderen Lösungen.


BTW - für WAGO gibt es auch eine EnOcean-Klemme (falls man dann doch noch was braucht)


----------



## TobiasP (2 Oktober 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Muss es auch - kann es ohnehin nur einen geringen Bruchteil der anderen Lösungen.
> 
> 
> BTW - für WAGO gibt es auch eine EnOcean-Klemme (falls man dann doch noch was braucht)



Hast du schon ein Eltako System aufgebaut um das bewerten zu können ja?


----------



## GLT (3 Oktober 2016)

Hab ich - und ich käme nicht auf die Idee, das 14er System auf gleiche Höhe mit einer waschechten Industrie-SPS zu stellen.
Je nach Ausbaustufe ist es dann auch mit den Preisen so eine Sache.


----------



## jscs (3 Oktober 2016)

Falls es jemand suchen sollte (so wie ich) ... hier ist ein gute Einstieg in die Programmierung:

http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_00000000_1de.pdf
http://www.wago.com/wagoweb/documentation/759/ger_manu/333/m07590333_00000000_2de.pdf


----------



## Gecht (7 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,
also ich mache das mit der Wago 880 und der Codesys V2.3
Einfach aus dem Grund, weil es da jede Menge Libs gibt.
Jetzt mal ohne Spaß, wieviel ist dir deine Zeit wert? Besonders wenn Du baust.
Alles selber stricken, wenn Du dir das selber beibringen willst. Viel Spaß!

Ich habe zwei Bilder eingefügt, so sieht das bei mir mit der Wago Gebäude Lib aus.
Einmal für Rollläden und einmal für Jalousien mit der Elsner Wetterstation.
Da hast Du noch genug mit dem drumherum zu tun, und dich nicht mit grundlegenden Sachen rumzuärgern.


----------



## jscs (7 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich hab beim Bauen noch 'ne Menge Zeit, die Stadt ist mit dem Erschließen noch lange nicht fertig.
Hab von Wago die Codesys V2.3 (Demo) mal installiert. Hab ein ganz kleines Testprogramm in SC geschrieben. Läuft erst mal grundsätzlich.
Suche halt noch ein paar Grundlagen (wie stelle ich die Systemzeit ein, wie kann ich den Sonnenauf- und -untergang berechnen, ...)


----------



## Gecht (7 Oktober 2016)

Wie gesagt, ich mach das alles nicht selber:
http://www.elsner-elektronik.de/sho...tionell/modbus-sensoren/p03-3-modbus-407.html
Die Wetterstation hat Licht/Wind/Regen/Funkuhr/GPS
Fertig!
Im Dowloadbereich liegt sogar die Wago Lib.


----------



## Technotrend (7 Oktober 2016)

Hallo

Wenn Du um kleines Geld einfache Programmierung, Komfort und ansprechendes Design willst,
dann schau mal auf die homepage von Busch Jäger.

Die free@home Lösung ist unkompliziert und hat ein für Wohnzwecke geeignetes Design

https://www.busch-jaeger.de/at/produkte/systeme/busch-free-at-home/

mfg

Johannes


----------



## MSommer (8 Oktober 2016)

Hallo jsce,
schon einmal dieses Fabrikat angeschaut: http://www.loxone.com/dede/start.html
Einfach programmierb- und erweiterbar.
Gruß Michael


----------



## jscs (8 Oktober 2016)

Gibts da auch was zu den Kosten? Sowhl Busch und Jäger als auch Loxome.


----------



## GLT (9 Oktober 2016)

BuschJaeger free@home ist so ne Art Harz4-KNX - würd ich mir gut überlegen, ob ich dafür Geld ausgeben würd - dann lieber gleich echtes KNX.

Loxone Miniserver - Shop
Spätestens mit den Extensions ist dann Schluss mit günstig. Der Miniserver hat sich vergangenheitlich nicht gerade mit Zuverlässigkeitsruhm bekleckert (Probleme mit Speicherkarte, Totalausfall wegen SW - Tante Gockel hilft da weiter). Die Inbetriebnahme/Programmierung ist rel. einfach, die Visu ansehnlich - eine wirkliche Empfehlung würd er von mir aber trotzdem nicht bekommen.


----------



## jscs (9 Oktober 2016)

Hatte mir bei solchen Lösungen das schon fast gedacht. Klickibunt, aber die Basis funktioniert nicht richtig. Da hab ich doch lieber was lang erprobtes wie z.B. die Wago.

Gerade man nachgerechnet was die Loxone Geschichte kosten würde ... Bei dem was ich brauche (derzeit 13 Rolläden) sind wir bei 800€ mehr ...


----------



## sailor71 (12 Oktober 2016)

Hallo,

ich würde definitiv auch Wago nehmen,
wenn Du da mal eine Beratung brauchst, 
ich berate da gerne.

Bitte Nachricht per PN.


----------



## mariob (17 Oktober 2016)

Hi,
beraten machen wir alle gerne zusammen hier im Forum, erstens ist das hier ein Fachforum, zweitens ist keiner fehlerfrei und drittens (eigentlich erstens) dient ein Forum der gegenseitigen Hilfe zur Selbsthilfe .
Insofern sind solche Angebote zwar nicht schlecht aber die Gemeinschaft profitiert davon nicht, damit ist der Sinn des Forums entstellt und ich finde es schon etwas einseitig solche Angebote zu machen ohne selbst etwas zurückgeben zu wollen....

Gruß
Mario


----------



## UliProg (1 November 2016)

Das "Loxone" System ist gut und recht umfangreich. Ich habe mich mit dem  System auseinandergesetzt da ich derzeit eine Steuerung für die  Steuerung von Rollos, Heizung, Licht und Steckdosen suche.
Leider  gibt es keine Eingänge, die mit 230 V beschaltet werden können. Alles  über Relais zu entkoppln macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß.
Bei mir  laufen im Schaltschrank alle Kabel zusammen (Taster, Rollomotor,  Fußbodenheizung etc.). Insoferne belasse ich es bei 230 V.
Eine vernünftige Lösung, die ich bisher recherchiert habe ist LOGO von Siemens. Hier gibt es entsprechende Eingangsmodule.
Wem eine LOGO- Einheit funktional zu klein ist, können weitere LOGOs über Ethernet dazu geschaltet werden.
Die Projektierung läuft in einem Browser, indem die Elemente grafisch verknüpft werden.
Ins Internet kommt man auch, bzw. aus dem Internet in die LOGO, um Änderungen vornehmen zu können.
Das Starter Kit ist bereits für 155 Euro zu haben. (Ich verstehe die Aussagen nicht, dass LOGO zu teuer sei!?)
Ich bin kurz vor der Entscheidung; ich werde wohl LOGO nehmen.
Suche noch Forums- Leute mit denen ich mich diesbezüglich austauschen kann.


----------



## MSommer (1 November 2016)

UliProg schrieb:


> .... Leider  gibt es keine Eingänge, die mit 230 V beschaltet werden können. Alles  über Relais zu entkoppln macht auch nicht wirklich Spaß...


Das kann man sicherlich machen. Zu beachten ist dabei, dass je verwendetem Eingangsmodul, keine oder nur innerhalb einer Gruppe unterschiedliche Phasen angeschlossen werden dürfen.
Gruß Michael (der 230V-Eingangsmodule nicht einsetzt)


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2016)

Also Loxone mit Logo zu vergleichen ist schon gewagt.
Die Möglichkeiten und Zielgruppen der beiden Systeme sind doch zu verschieden.

Logo ist nur zur Verarbeitung digitaler und analoger Signale geeignet.
Schnittstellen zu anderen Systemen (z.B. KNX ...) und integrierte Visualisierung Fehlanzeige.

Loxone geht hier einfach einen anderen Weg.
Sie versuchen einfache Programmierung, Visualisierung und Schnittstellen unter einen Hut zubringen.

Für uns SPSler ist das System vielleicht nicht unbedingt die erste Wahl, aber bei den Elektroinstallateuren wird es immer beliebter.
Vielleicht auch gerade wegen der guten Einbindung von KNX.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## GLT (1 November 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Vielleicht auch gerade wegen der guten Einbindung von KNX.


Gerade diese ist absolut grottig - einfach nur Schrott!

Anfangs sind einige aufgesprungen, da allzu verlockend - inzwischen kann man nur noch davor warnen, da immer wieder Busprobleme auftauchen, sobald da ein MS dranhängt.


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Gerade diese ist absolut grottig - einfach nur Schrott!
> 
> Anfangs sind einige aufgesprungen, da allzu verlockend - inzwischen kann man nur noch davor warnen, da immer wieder Busprobleme auftauchen, sobald da ein MS dranhängt.



Interessant, ich hatte bislang nur von Problemen mit ETS gehört wenn Loxone mit am Bus war.


----------



## GLT (1 November 2016)

Du meinst, wenn man den MS als Programmierschnittstelle verwenden wollte - ja, das ist auch nichts.

Im KUF war anfangs die Begeisterung groß - ist inzwischen aber ordentlich ernüchtert.

Unter den Loxonekunden war die Begeisterung groß, als der MS einfach mal so zwischen den Jahren seinen Dienst quittierte - mit Support war urlaubsbedingt leider auch nichts.

Der MS ist als Einstiegsdroge ja noch günstig gehalten, aber ab dann redet man auch monetär Tacheles - auch Loxone kocht mit Wasser.

Wenn ich mir schon eine SPS ins Haus hole, dann bitte was ordentliches, industrietaugliches.
Verwende ich Bustechnik, dann halt auch offene Standard, bei dem ich einfach einen Hersteller/Produkt wechseln kann, ohne dass ich meinen Gesamtinvest in die Tonne klopfe.
Und möcht ich beides - nehm ich ne Wago u. KNX


----------



## Blockmove (1 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Der MS ist als Einstiegsdroge ja noch günstig gehalten, aber ab dann redet man auch monetär Tacheles - auch Loxone kocht mit Wasser.
> 
> Wenn ich mir schon eine SPS ins Haus hole, dann bitte was ordentliches, industrietaugliches.



Betrachtet man Loxone von der SPS-Seite her, dann ist es sicherlich kein Schnäppchen.
Sieht man es von der KNX-Seite, dann sieht es wieder anders aus. Wenn man selbst für ne vergleichsweise simple astronomische Schaltuhr bei KNX ca. 200€ zahlt.
Und dann ist da noch nichts mit Visualisierung per App.

Tja hilft nur nix, wenn das System nicht zuverlässig läuft.


----------



## MSommer (2 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Gerade diese ist absolut grottig - einfach nur Schrott!
> Anfangs sind einige aufgesprungen, da allzu verlockend - inzwischen kann man nur noch davor warnen, da immer wieder Busprobleme auftauchen, sobald da ein MS dranhängt.


Hallo,
So würde ich das nicht bewerten. In der Regel funktioniert die KNX-Schnittstelle wie gewünscht. Nachteilig ist halt, dass die Loxone-Schnittstelle nicht „zertifiziert“ ist und deshalb manchmal „Klimmzüge“ erforderlich werden, wenn man spezielle oder nicht integrierte Funktionen benötigt. Ein KNX-Profi betrachtet das natürlich als "Grottig".

Warnen braucht man vor diesem Gesamtsystem niemanden, wenn man sich bei der Loxone-Programmierung an die möglichen Standards hält. 

Ach ja, ich bin langjähriger Loxoneanwender und kann sicherlich beurteilen, wo es bei diesem System „klemmt“ bzw. welche Funktionen Verbesserungswürdig sind. Das Problem bei vielen Home-Automationssystemen, auch bei Loxone ist halt, dass oftmals die finale Produktprüfung durch den Anlagenersteller/Nutzer erfolgt. 

Auch habe ich gegen die von Loxone beworbene "Eierlegende Wollmichsau der vorhandenen Schnittstellenanbindung“, kein Verständnis. Hier sollte klar angegeben werden, was machbar ist.

Gruß Michael


----------



## GLT (2 November 2016)

MSommer schrieb:


> Warnen braucht man vor diesem Gesamtsystem niemanden, wenn man sich bei der Loxone-Programmierung an die möglichen Standards hält.


Nicht vor dem Gesamtsystem - sondern als Bestandteil eines KNX-Systems, wobei eine vernünftige Lösung des Dilemmas ziemlich einfach wäre.
Nur wird das wohl nicht im Sinne des Herstellers sein.


----------



## GLT (25 November 2016)

Loxone-Anwender sind derzeit wohl ein wenig "sauer" - Loxone-Forum


----------



## KingHelmer (25 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Loxone-Anwender sind derzeit wohl ein wenig "sauer" - Loxone-Forum



Vielen Dank für den Post. Hatte davon nichts mitbekommen. Man versucht seit Jahren, mich von Loxone zu überzeugen, habe das aber bisher gekonnt "abgewehrt" 
Da braucht man ab und zu solche Posts um sich selbst besser zu fühlen


----------



## Blockmove (25 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Loxone-Anwender sind derzeit wohl ein wenig "sauer" - Loxone-Forum



Tja, ich würde sagen loxone in der Umklammerung von Community und Social Media 
Man kann sich nicht eine Community als kostenlose Supporter, Tester und Entwickler halten und dann ein Spielzeug wegnehmen.

Es ist interessant, welche Bindung manche User zu einem Produkt aufbauen. Segen und Fluch zu gleich.

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## MSommer (25 November 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Loxone-Anwender sind derzeit wohl ein wenig "sauer" - Loxone-Forum


Naja,
Man sollte das Ganze nicht überbewerten. Im Übrigen ist das kein Loxoneforum sondern ein Unabhängiges und "neutrales" Anwenderforum und heißt deshalb auch "Loxforum". Warum von einigen Mitgliedern hier gemotzt wird, ist die Tatsache, dass Loxone, nach meinem Verständnis versucht, die bisherige Strategie der offenen Schnittstellen, zu reklemntieren bzw. die Anbindung von Fremdsystemen zu erschweren. Meiner Meinung nach ist das der falsche Weg von Loxone. Trotzdem bin ich zufriedener Anwender des Systems, auch wenn ich nicht immer mit der Umsetzung von geänderten Update-Funktionen einverstanden bin.

Gruß Michael


----------



## ohm200x (3 Dezember 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Loxone-Anwender sind derzeit wohl ein wenig "sauer" - Loxone-Forum



Wau!
Danke für diesen Link.

Hatte heute wieder ein Gespräch über Hausautomatisierung und habe da neben meiner Beckhoff nochmals das Wort Loxone erwähnt.

Glaube damit ist die Thematik für mich endgültig vom Tisch.
Bis auf OneWire hat B.... alles und mit SMI auf der anderen Seite sogar was mehr. 
Und die schalten sicher nicht mal schnell ne Kl6xxx ab.
Falls doch erwarte ich einen um Welten größeren Shitstorm, da mit Beckhoff (und Wago darf hier auch erwähnt werden) neben paar Privathäuschen auch (oder wohl eher hauptsächlich) tausende?! gewerbliche Bauten realisiert wurden. 

Gruß ohm200x


----------



## Blockmove (4 Dezember 2016)

ohm200x schrieb:


> Hatte heute wieder ein Gespräch über Hausautomatisierung und habe da neben meiner Beckhoff nochmals das Wort Loxone erwähnt.
> 
> Glaube damit ist die Thematik für mich endgültig vom Tisch.
> Bis auf OneWire hat B.... alles und mit SMI auf der anderen Seite sogar was mehr.



Mann muß hier etwas differenzieren und das Ganze nicht nur Schwarz-Weiß sehen.
Loxone hat - meines Wissens - nie offiziell die Aschluß von Modbus-Buskopplern beworben.
Die Lösung stammt aus der Community.
Jetzt stellt sich raus, dass die dafür notwendige schnelle Abtastrate Probleme verursacht.
Daraufhin hat loxone die Abtastrate radikal hochgesetzt.

Das selbe Spiel Hersteller vs. Community kenne ich von Teles (ISDN-Karten), Agfeo (TK-Anlagen), EQ3 (Homematic), IPS, AVM ...
Wenn eine Community anfängt Lösungen parallel zum Hersteller zu entwickeln, dann birgt das eben Risiken 
Musste ich auch schon miterleben

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## Stero (4 Dezember 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Logo ist nur zur Verarbeitung digitaler und analoger Signale geeignet.
> Schnittstellen zu anderen Systemen (z.B. KNX ...) und integrierte Visualisierung Fehlanzeige.



Nun ja. KNX ist so ziehmlich das einzige, was sich problemlos ankoppeln lässt, sofern man das Geld für das CMK2000 übrig hat. Ansonsten kann man auch über das S7-Protokoll mit den Logos kommunizieren.


----------



## jscs (5 Dezember 2016)

Hallo zusammen,

da ich jetzt langsam dran bin meine Komponenten zu kaufen wollte ich mal fragen ob jemand eine günstige Quelle für das 750-880 Starterkit kennt. Das günstigste was ich gefunden hatte war 628,50€.

Grüße
Jürgen


----------



## Stero (5 Dezember 2016)

eBay Kleinanzeigen und etwas Geduld. Ich hab für ein Starterset 750-849 mit etlichen IO-Karten 500€ bezahlt. Und da waren noch für gut 280€ Koppelrelais dabei. Das zweite kam 350€ auch mit viel Zubehör. Beide waren so gut wie neu und wurden nur in der Meisterprüfung verwendet. Eine gebrauchte 750-842 hab ich für 40€ bekommen, und selbst damit wäre ein komplettes EFH steuerbar. Ich würd mich einfach mal auf die Lauer legen. Ein I/O-Pro könnte ich evtl. abgeben bei Interesse.


----------



## jscs (5 Dezember 2016)

Ein I/O-Pro ...? Hilf mir mal auf die Sprünge ...


----------



## Stero (5 Dezember 2016)

Das Softwarepaket.


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2016)

Blockmove schrieb:


> Tja, ich würde sagen loxone in der Umklammerung von Community und Social Media
> Man kann sich nicht eine Community als kostenlose Supporter, Tester und Entwickler halten und dann ein Spielzeug wegnehmen.
> 
> Es ist interessant, welche Bindung manche User zu einem Produkt aufbauen. Segen und Fluch zu gleich.
> ...


Und es wird nicht gemütlicher für Loxone - klick

Die Führungskräfte sind derzeit in div. Foren unterwegs u. versuchen "Schadensbegrenzung" zu betreiben - wohl ein wenig SNAFU


----------



## MSommer (16 Dezember 2016)

GLT schrieb:


> Und es wird nicht gemütlicher für Loxone - klick


Wobei hier meiner Meinung nach Größtenteils unnnötig gemotzt wird. Loxone hat von Zusammenarbeit mit uLux noch nie gesprochen. Favoritisiert wurde uLux von einigen "glücklichen" Anwendern. Aber auch uLux selbst hat die Anbindung an Loxone, obwohl nicht gewünscht, immer wieder beworben. Wenn ich micht recht erinnere, gab es deshalb auch in früheren Versionen immer wieder Probleme im Zusammenspiel der beiden Systeme.  Deshalb ist das Ganze ein "Alter Hut".

Gruß Michael


----------



## GLT (16 Dezember 2016)

Da will ich Dir auch nicht widersprechen Michael - es ging mehr darum, dass die Vollblutloxler allmählich stinkig werden u. das ist für eine Fa. nicht gerade förderlich.
Und auch die Partner vor den Kopf stossen kommt nicht gut.


----------

